# Application Deezer sur Apple TV



## donttakemyline (11 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Suite à plusieurs recherches, et étant abonner au service de streaming musicale français Deezer, je me suis rendu compte que il n'y avais pas d'application pour l'Apple TV alors que tout les concurrents eux s'y mettent

Deezer ne souhaite pas réagir sur le sujet et n'a aucun projet concernant l'Apple TV

Trouvant ça complètement stupide, et aillant la conviction que ensemble nous pouvons faire bouger les choses, je vous invite à vous connecter avec vos identifiants Deezer sur le site de la communauté, de "voté" pour, et pourquoi pas d'émettre un petit post ainsi que suivre l'évolution et les décisions prises pour ce service. 

Le but étant de faire évolué l'expérience sur l'Apple TV. 

Merci à tous


----------



## MrTom (11 Septembre 2020)

Hello,

Pas possible j'ai Spotify.


----------



## donttakemyline (11 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Pas possible j'ai Spotify.



merci quand même d'avoir essayé


----------

